# Tea Tree Oil



## MindySue (Mar 11, 2007)

Ok, everyone on here swears by tea tree oil. About a year ago I purchased the burts bees tea tree oil blemish stick and it made my face break out worse!! It smelled too strong and made me irritated. I want to know if im the only one who it doesnt work for! Cause I feel jealous that it works for you guys and not me haha  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

in fact..like NOTHING works for my skin! i dont have bad skin, just a few zits mostly ALL the time, but nope, nothing clears it up completely..ever.


----------



## SkinCareFreak (Mar 11, 2007)

I have the same problem with tea tree oil. I thought I was the only one too.

I tried Lush's Tea Tree Oil Toner and broke out BEYOND BELIEF!

I don't knwo what to reccomend for you, but myabe you should ask a derm?


----------



## magosienne (Mar 11, 2007)

maybe you're just allergic to this oil, it's possible. i have no problem with my TBS tea tree oil. i don't like much the smell, so i added it in a toner (i've just add the recipe in the homemade recipes sticky).


----------



## MissMudPie (Mar 11, 2007)

It works for me, but it sure does stink!


----------



## Rubiez (Mar 11, 2007)

sometimes when using tea tree oil toner or rosewater..you get a "purging period",

i think that's how it's called, where you break out like no other and then after a while, it dies down. that's when the magic happens...


----------



## MindySue (Mar 11, 2007)

i dont think im allergic i just think my skin is too sensitive for it. i dont use anything for acne, just mild cleansers that are natural and it seems to help the most.


----------



## Aprill (Mar 11, 2007)

it, works for me, but it smells bad


----------



## FeverDream (Mar 12, 2007)

Tea tree oil dried my skin out really bad in high school, and didn't help with breakouts at all. Nothing helped completely for me either, not even Differen, until I grew older (I'm 20 now) and I've had perfect skin for about a year now. I also use the Biore warming anti-blackhead cleanser, and that works very will if you need a decent cleanser. Maybe time is all you need.


----------



## Jennifer (Mar 12, 2007)

i was gonna say the same.

also, tea tree oil is very drying, so make sure you moisturize properly or dilute it (if you're using straight-up oil). when your skin dries out, it tries to save itself by producing more oil, which in turn causes you to break out.


----------



## MindySue (Mar 13, 2007)

interesting


----------



## Hi Im Mandy (Mar 13, 2007)

Did you dilute it at all? That is a MUST for tea tree oil most of the time.. it can be very irritating otherwise.


----------



## MindySue (Mar 13, 2007)

well it wasnt pure tea tree. it was a mix made especially to just roll on your face from burts bees. no dilluting needed.


----------



## monday (Mar 13, 2007)

i tried tea tree oil and found that it dried up the pimples and the skin surrounding it. i'd be left with a really dark dry spot/scar in the place of the pimple. i think it's a little too strong for my skin.


----------



## -KT- (Mar 13, 2007)

At night I smooth a thin layer of tea tree oil on my face and then I put a layer of vitamin E oil. If I don't put the vitamin E my face gets really dry but it has worked wonders for my skin so far. I don't have acne just a few pimples here and there.


----------



## jewele (Mar 13, 2007)

I didn't like this stuff either. I didn't irritate my skin but I was putting it on a few blemishes I had, and seemed like they lasted longer using the oil than nothing at all. I've always had problems skin, it was just recently my skin has been good with no breakouts at all, I use cetaphil cleanser, MAC lotions and EDM makeup. I've also started taking GNC Nourishhair, and I know it's meant for your hair, but it's made my skin better also.


----------



## MindySue (Mar 14, 2007)

GNC Nourishhair, gotta get me some of that.


----------



## Savvy_lover (Mar 14, 2007)

i use bodyshop tea tree oil. just the oil. its already diluted to 15% only. its working really well for me especially in reducing redness fromrising pimples. i m thinking about adding it to my green tea toner. it would be good i guess. currently using aspirin toner but it clogged my spray bottle:'( i dunno how to get the powder out again:'( anyone know how long thetoner would last?


----------

